
Battery-Electric Heavy-Duty Equipment: It's Sort of Like a Cybertruck - duck
https://insideevs.com/news/384021/heavy-duty-equipment-meets-electrification/
======
westurner
> _They’ve created a single platform that can be easily modified to do any
> number of jobs. For instance, their flagship product, the Dannar 4.00, can
> accept over 250 attachments from CAT, John Deere, or Bobcat. […] Having
> interoperability with so many different types of equipment, one platform can
> easily perform many tasks over the course of a year. This is a huge win for
> cash strapped municipalities. Why would a company or municipality opt to
> have a backhoe parked all winter long when it could be doing another job?_

Does it have regenerative brakes?

